# Wheel colour suggestion



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Wanting to change away from diamond cut, last 3 cars have had it and totally fed up with the look along with the usual pitfalls with them.

I'm thinking of just going straight gloss black as that will go with the rest of the car but open to other suggestions.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Gold!! 
Subaru style 



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Shadow chrome powder coat

http://www.wheelrefurbishing.co.uk/portfolio/speciality-colours/


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

dchapman88 said:


> Gold!!
> Subaru style
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


Ha ha I want it to still look sleeperish


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

hyper black


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Eddmeister said:


> Ha ha I want it to still look sleeperish


Ohhhh.
Didn't know that lol

Shame



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

The call it "Black Chrome" on the page that Forsh linked to, something like that would be my choice.


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> hyper black


Those your wheels? Any pics with them on the car?


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Eddmeister said:


> Those your wheels? Any pics with them on the car?


they were until I sold them when I was saving to buy the house


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Cheers mate


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

My last two sets of wheels were shadow chrome and i loved them.

Just gone for a slight change and now have Gloss Gunmetal, much darker than shadow chrome, but love this too.


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Like that!


----------



## JimF (Aug 21, 2017)

My vote goes for gloss gunmetal too.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Anthracite...


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Another Vote for black


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

A vote for the gloss gunmetal.


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Cheers guys, im swaying away from gloss black for sure the Mrs just got a mini with them & the look dirty constantly.

Going to be some form of black chrome,gloss gunmetal im sure lol


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

BMW Ferric grey is a good go to anthracite colour

So is Toyota Phantom grey pearl.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

I hate diamond cut alloys with gloss black I really really don't like them so any colour for me pink,brown,orange,green anything but diamond cut and gloss black lol


----------



## bigman1976 (Mar 21, 2008)

How about a dark bronze? Subtle but would work well with the colour of your car.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Orange would look cool.


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

After getting messed about a bit finally got them done in gunmetal, much better imo.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Good choice! :thumb:

Suits blue


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Cheers mate, yeah goes well


----------

